# Unit power supply - advice / help



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

want greater not less mA or will overload it


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com__ 

*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/_


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Poor Puggy-wug*

Oh,what is the matter with poor Puggy-wug, Pet him and kiss him and give him a hug, Run and fetch him a suitable drug, Wrap him up tenderly all in a rug, That is the way to cure Puggy-wug.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

scrooge said:


> Oh,what is the matter with poor Puggy-wug, Run and fetch him a suitable drug, Wrap him up tenderly all in a rug, That is the way to cure Puggy-wug. W.C.


 
W.C. is a Jersey guy I guess, just forgot to bring the duct tape.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*Wrong.*

You're thinking of L.C. " That was the best ice-cream soda I ever tasted".bh


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> W.C. is a Jersey guy I guess, just forgot to bring the duct tape.


I brought the cinder blocks.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Try Farnell. All over the UK .They have loads to choose from/ All you need is 230 volt input tranformer ( plug in type I am assuming) with output at 9 volts and 300mA or more. Don't forget to make sure you get the correct input plug also

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> I brought the cinder blocks.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


 
Ah, old school, heavy but effective, and it keeps the ecosystem going for the fish. So actually, I guess those guys were going Green way ahead of their time.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Again:

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

* As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

